# 1st Coast to Coast



## pointbass (Apr 8, 2011)

Having only traveled regionally (primarily Acela), this was our first "real" long distance train trip .... NYP to LAX, with the requisite stop in CHI. As with all train noobs, I definitely learned more than a few things during this round trip!

First, we traveled from NYP to CHI on the LSL, in coach. Mistake #1 was even choosing coach, mistake #2 was not being astute enough to get to the gate before the massive cattle car throng of humanity tried to get through the one-at-a-time passageway. As a result, my wife and I were not able to sit together on the overnight trip to CHI, and as has been previously discussed, Amtrak likes to cram as much flesh as they can into the car that is definitely head to CHI. None of the riders in the car were willing to switch seats, and frankly, the conductors were not willing to even discuss a seating change. Their attitude was less than appealing for a 1st time rider.

However, upon arrival in CHI, where we were to hook up with the SWC, we were directed to the Metropolitan Lounge (the SWC portion was in a roomette) to wait for boarding. Obviously, the difference between coach and "1st class" is like night and day, and we were immediately upgraded to fine, upstanding citizens by the Amtrak staff. I took the time to upgrade my return CHI-NYP trip to a roomette, not wishing for a repeat experience like the first portion.

The SWC boarded right on schedule, we were taken to our roomette (#14, lower level, at our choosing) and began the journey. There have been enough reports here on some of the very scenic portions of this trip that I won't blather on about, but in brief the CO, NM, AZ portion took my breath away .... simply beautiful!

On the return trip, the SWC again boarded right on time, this go round we were in roomette #13. My only real complaint about both portions of the SWC is that the air movement on the lower level of the Superliners is horrible. Walk upstairs and it's plenty cool, go down to the cabins in the lower level and you are sweating bullets. It happened both ways, to all unit on the lower level, so I have to assume that there must be a flaw in the air handling system. Not pleased about that, at all.

For the final leg on the LSL back to NY, our roomette on the Viewliner had a toilet and sink ... no shower, so I don't know what they call they arrangement now. Far more comfortable quarters, real temperature control and much nicer top bunk. Once back in NYP and out of Amtrak's system, we went back to being part of the maddening throng in the station and struggled to catch the local NJ Transit commuter back to our home town.

We met some amazing people on the ride, the food was actually *very* good and our treatment by the Amtrak staff top notch (well, except for the 1st NYP-CHI part). We really enjoyed the trip and we have become Amtrak fans. If we never see a plane again, that'll be fine with us!!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for your trip report and welcome to the world of Amtrak travel. Sorry your LSL wb trip was such a bummer. :angry2:

Yes, I think that long of a trip in coach would not be my choice. Worse than that you could not sit with your wife the entire trip to CHI. 

That happened to us on the LSL on our first trip from CLE-CHI and after some manipulation of seats and a chewing out by the car attendant, we finally got to sit together from Waterloo,Ind on.  This is just poor management, which is why we rarely take the LSL from CLE. It nice to have a choice CL 

Glad you enjoyed the SWC. It is a favorite train for us as we like the Southwest scenery (and wife likes the ABQ Native American jewelry).

Hope you have many positive trips on Amtrak as we have. Best wishes


----------



## JayPea (Apr 8, 2011)

I enjoyed your report and am glad you chose to look at the overall picture instead of looking only at your New York-Chicago leg of your trip and dislike Amtrak as a result of that one poor experience. Sorry you and your wife couldn't sit together on your first portion. I'd like to think I'd have given up my seat to accomodate a couple wishing to sit together. Glad the rest of your trip went well and that there are two more Amtrak fans as a result!


----------



## Shanghai (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the report. I would suggest that you consider having a Red Cap help you board

the train if traveling in coach. They usually board you early and before the crush. I will

be taking the same trip as you later in the year and I will be in a roomette, not in coach.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the report. I, too, will be taking the same trip westbound (in a bedroom).

I cannot believe that no one would switch seats to allow you and your wife to sit together.


----------



## LucyTwo (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you for your post. We will be celebrating our 4th wedding anniversary on Amtrak from Charlotte to New Orleans on the Viewliner in May. We consider this an adventure. The postings on this website are soooo helpful. thank you!


----------



## hello (Apr 9, 2011)

_Thank you, pointbass, for posting your review ... I'm glad you enjoyed the rest of your trip ... and didn't let the first part impact your whole journey!_

_ _

_Railroad Bill ... do they have red caps in CLE? We'll be catching the LSL from CLE-CHI in coach, and are concerned about not being to sit together (2 of us)._

_ _

_Shanghai ... thank you for the tip!_


----------



## AlanB (Apr 9, 2011)

pointbass said:


> On the return trip, the SWC again boarded right on time, this go round we were in roomette #13. My only real complaint about both portions of the SWC is that the air movement on the lower level of the Superliners is horrible. Walk upstairs and it's plenty cool, go down to the cabins in the lower level and you are sweating bullets. It happened both ways, to all unit on the lower level, so I have to assume that there must be a flaw in the air handling system. Not pleased about that, at all.


Interesting, since usually cool air tends to fall down to the lower level. And you get no sun on the roof of the car on the lower level, since of course upstairs gets that. So I'm not sure what's up with that issue; very odd!



pointbass said:


> For the final leg on the LSL back to NY, our roomette on the Viewliner had a toilet and sink ... no shower, so I don't know what they call they arrangement now. Far more comfortable quarters, real temperature control and much nicer top bunk. Once back in NYP and out of Amtrak's system, we went back to being part of the maddening throng in the station and struggled to catch the local NJ Transit commuter back to our home town.


It's still called a roomette, just like on the Southwest Chief, even though it comes with the sink/toilet.

FYI: While NJT does have rather frequent service, know that when you arrive into NY Penn via Amtrak in a sleeper, you can show your ticket stubs and still gain access to the Club Acela lounge to wait for your NJT train. They will not announce your NJT train in the lounge, so you either have to sit in view of the monitors or pay attention to the time on your own and then walk out into the main hall to find out what track your train is on.


----------



## NJCoastExp (Apr 10, 2011)

If you ask nicely at NYP Acela, they will give you heads up on track assignment for NJT.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi "Hello"

No, they do not have Redcaps in CLE. That is why we try to be the first in line at the coach car and mention to the conductor taking tickets we would like to sit together. He usually would assign adjoining seats. 

If someone is sitting in one of the seats (usually a sleeper trying to stretch out on two seats), we gently remind them of our seat assignments and they have always moved. (Perhaps that at 6'6" and 230 lbs I make an impression :lol: )

Since we generally only take coach to TOL so we can board our sleeper via AGR points, we always reserved lower level seats on the Cap Ltd and have a nice quiet ride downstairs for the two hour ride to TOL


----------



## hello (Apr 10, 2011)

_Thank you, Railroad Bill ... we will try to do as you suggest. We have sleeper accommodations on all segments EXCEPT this one ... so our fingers are crossed!! _


----------



## pointbass (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the responses!

For future trips we intend to avoid NYP completely and will likely leave from Edison NJ MetroPark or Trenton. I can't fault Amtrak for the disaster that is New York Penn Station, and being quite the noobs for train travel our mistakes likely could have been corrected if we knew what we were doing.

Yes, the temperature thing on the lower level of SWC both ways was weird, but it wasn't so distasteful that it turned us off from the experiences we enjoyed. I can see us being long term rail fans and we're already looking at a few more trips in the next year.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 11, 2011)

pointbass said:


> First, we traveled from NYP to CHI on the LSL, in coach. Mistake #1 was even choosing coach, mistake #2 was not being astute enough to get to the gate before the massive cattle car throng of humanity tried to get through the one-at-a-time passageway. As a result, my wife and I were not able to sit together on the overnight trip to CHI, and as has been previously discussed, Amtrak likes to cram as much flesh as they can into the car that is definitely head to CHI. None of the riders in the car were willing to switch seats, and frankly, the conductors were not willing to even discuss a seating change. Their attitude was less than appealing for a 1st time rider.


Sometimes I get the feeling that booking an Amtrak ticket in coach is like wearing a "kick me!" sign on your back.


----------

